# Superlux HA3D Headphone amplifier



## JamesMcProgger

Apparently it is portable (runs in batteries)
   
  the article at headphonia is very flattering.
   
  summarized specs:

 3 headphone outputs each one with volume control, 3 6.5 mm and on 3.5 in parallel with the first6.5 mm one.
 takes 2 AA batteries, or direct AC power.
 not sure how much weight.
 read the headphonia article lol
   
   
  i'd gladly give it a try but cant find where to buy.


----------



## zyzyx

Quote: 





> i'd gladly give it a try but cant find where to buy.


 

 lol, I just happened to read that same review an hour after you and was hoping to find a source. It definitely seems somewhat intriguing, at least at a reasonable price.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





zyzyx said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 but all that review says is "bellow 100$" for that it'll be a heck of a price, i think.
   
  besides, i've heard nothing but good things about superlux headphones


----------



## zyzyx

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yes, well I'm somewhat skeptical about that price, given some of the European prices that came up in my google search. Nevertheless, I optimistically sent "Ray" at Superlux US an inquiring email.
   
  ed: Received a very prompt reply from Ray. Apparently the US importer isn't currently bringing these into the country. Ray advised them of interest in the product.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

hey thanks!, yeah that was prompt.
  i guess we'll have to wait then. or maybe some euro fellow hifier has one and care to share his/her thoughts


----------



## JamesMcProgger

some one must know where to buy or have tried this.


----------



## zyzyx

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> some one must know where to buy or have tried this.


 

 99 pounds + shipping from the UK. Not such a great deal (and supposedly that's reduced from 129).


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





zyzyx said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   

 [size=medium]Thanks, that is a tip over the 150 $ ... not a low price, unlike their headphones. not sure if i'd be willing to try it now, mostly considering the lack of reviews about it​[/size]


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

I am interested in this amp as well. It has balanced in and I have a DAC with balanced outs, so I could run it half balanced. I would pretty much lose interest at $150, but might try it at $100. I will stay posted.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Just made a search, and still nothing new. not even in their website , lol?


----------



## a_tumiwa

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> Apparently it is portable (runs in batteries)
> 
> the article at *headphonia* is very flattering.
> 
> ...


 
  it is actually Headfonia, not Headphonia who selling stuff
   
  Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> Just made a search, and still nothing new. not even in their website , lol?


 

 it is not a new product, you can find the page here
http://www.superlux.com.tw/productInfo.do?pdctid=65ccd6f5-cbc1-4b85-a0aa-3aef01daf3ab&pdkid=60781cfe-ef3c-4d10-b93c-a1c24f9a77df&level=2&lv0=1
   
   
  the price is below US$100 if you buy it in Taiwan


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





a_tumiwa said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  
  I meant Avlex website. i wonder if we can get it shipped from hong kong and how much would it be.


----------



## a_tumiwa

superlux has distributor in my country Indonesia, they sell for around $89


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





a_tumiwa said:


> superlux has distributor in my country Indonesia, they sell for around $89


 

 lucky you


----------



## JamesMcProgger

149 CAD AMP + 27.95 CAD ship.
   
  I dont like the price.


----------



## ben_r_

Bumping a way old thread as this thing is still out there and there still isnt much info out there on it. Anyone else have anything new to add?


----------



## Kheadfi

jamesmcprogger said:


> Apparently it is portable (runs in batteries)
> 
> the article at headphonia is very flattering.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I have one.
 Bought it from Thomann.de here is the link:
http://www.thomann.de/nl/superlux_ha3d.htm
 I find that it is a very decent headphone amp,powers my HD800,Akg 701,and my Ultrazone DJ1 all at the same time,great for when I have late night visitors and we want to listen to music a bit loud.
 Only minus I found was that when you turn the volume down then,just before ''0''the left channel turns of before the right.At normal listening level,the balance is fine.


----------



## ben_r_

Yea Ive got one now too. They pop up on eBay fairly often though most of the time they are over priced. I havent experienced the issue you mentioned when turning the volume low and one channel shuts off before the other, but I havent paid close enough attention either. Ill have to check that out.


----------



## rptlead

I got one too. not much use, but ill put it to use again with the hd800 and ifi's idsd.  Oh, one main issue with this thing is, it goes through the battery really quick. But when plugged, it is a decent sounding amp with decent sound stage


----------



## Kheadfi

It is a very slight problem, the volume is very soft barely audible before it turns off.
 But please check if your unit does a better job.


----------



## eightthree

I've been using HA3D for a while (until selling it not so long ago) with Q701, K601, K612 PRO, HD600 and few others. It has a lot of power and can drive three high impedance headphones all plugged at once very good. The only thing that i wasn't satisfied was the bass. It felt a little bit uncontrolled. Also when you were turning down the volume, at the ultra low listening volume level you could hear the sound was panned on right channel - not really anything you could worry about but shouldn't be like that i suppose.
  
 But yes, the low end is a definitely the weakest point of that sturdy amp and to be honest that was the reason why i sold it.


----------



## Kheadfi

ben_r_ said:


> Yea Ive got one now too. They pop up on eBay fairly often though most of the time they are over priced. I havent experienced the issue you mentioned when turning the volume low and one channel shuts off before the other, but I havent paid close enough attention either. Ill have to check that out.


 
 Hi Ben . did you check?


----------



## omniclassic

JamesMcProgger said:


> Apparently it is portable (runs in batteries)
> 
> the article at headphonia is very flattering.
> 
> ...


I have one of these that I use as a monitor while doing live classical recordings.


JamesMcProgger said:


> Apparently it is portable (runs in batteries)
> 
> the article at headphonia is very flattering.
> 
> ...


I have one of these which I use on location classical recordings. It is ideal for the times I need to provide multiple headphone monitoring for producers or during playback. I grabbed it because of the, more than reasonable, Price of $120. It was purchased at 8th Street Music, a Superlux dealer;  https://8thstreet.com/Product/Get/65116/superlux-ha3d-pro-3-channel-stereo-headphone-amplifier. The size is perfect for this application. Easy to throw in your kit, and the sound is very neutral, providing a fairly accurate representation of what's being recorded. I was surprised at how easily it powered 3 sets of phones on 2 AA batts. A very versatile unit and seems to be similar to a unit by Sound Devices (HX-3) selling for over $400.


JamesMcProgger said:


> Apparently it is portable (runs in batteries)
> 
> the article at headphonia is very flattering.
> 
> ...


----------



## omniclassic

eightthree said:


> I've been using HA3D for a while (until selling it not so long ago) with Q701, K601, K612 PRO, HD600 and few others. It has a lot of power and can drive three high impedance headphones all plugged at once very good. The only thing that i wasn't satisfied was the bass. It felt a little bit uncontrolled. Also when you were turning down the volume, at the ultra low listening volume level you could hear the sound was panned on right channel - not really anything you could worry about but shouldn't be like that i suppose.
> 
> But yes, the low end is a definitely the weakest point of that sturdy amp and to be honest that was the reason why i sold it.


I believe the bass response is more due to the actual headphones and not the unit itself. As for the volume control not tracking evenly as the gain is reduced, it may be due to a bad volume pot. Try all three controls to see if it does it universally.  Also make sure your connections are solid. So far, I've not experienced this problem.


----------

